# What Movies Are These?



## fonz

Is anyone able to identify the movies these images come from?








and


----------



## Barette

First one is Hot Fuzz I believe, second one is 8 1/2.


----------



## fonz

Thanks:clap


----------



## notthatsure

first didn't load second is 8 1/2


----------



## theseventhkey

I don't know if this is a game or not but I'll play what film are these images from?


----------



## notthatsure

theseventhkey said:


> I don't know if this is a game or not but I'll play what film are these images from?


the howling and a misleading b&w gif from a color movie known as fright night the original obviously.


----------



## theseventhkey

notthatsure said:


> the howling and a misleading b&w gif from a color movie known as fright night the original obviously.


lol, they are both from Fright Night, That's Amy when she turned on Charlie:lol


----------



## theseventhkey

What movie is this from?


----------



## Barette

^Return of the Living Dead, awesome movie.

Totally shows how sad my life is that I know the movies all these gifs came from.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> ^Return of the Living Dead, awesome movie.
> 
> Totally shows how sad my life is that I know the movies all these gifs came from.


Lol what the hell that's supposed to mean? A kid your age that "knows" these movies is awesome, It's the kid's *who don't know what good* "horror movies are" is what is sad.


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> Lol what the hell that's supposed to mean? A kid your age that "knows" these movies is awesome, It's the kid's *who don't know what good* "horror movies are" is what is sad.


True true. I just meant that in my lifetime I've watched more movies than I've spoken words, lol.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> True true. I just meant that in my lifetime I've *watched more movies than I've spoken words, lol*.


What's your collection look like? I have well over a 1000 now. **** most of my language comes from movies.


----------



## theseventhkey

Let me see if you are really a cheesy horror movie buff. what movie is this from?


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> Let me see if you are really a cheesy horror movie buff. what movie is this from?


Night of the Demons. Damn, I'm good.

I only have like 100 movies, cause I don't have a lot of money to spare on movies.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Barette

^^The Birds



The Enemy Within said:


>


Easy Rider?


----------



## The Enemy Within

No, close. 
Five Easy Pieces. My top 3 Jack Nickolson movie (the others being OFOTCN and The Shinning)


----------



## Barette

Aww, damn, I broke my winning streak there. I haven't seen that movie, I'll have to. The Shining is my all-time favorite horror movie.

I'm gonna do one now


----------



## Barette

It's such a good movie.

Another one


----------



## ACCV93

Barette said:


> It's such a good movie.
> 
> Another one


OMG Barette I love this movie too. I saw it the whole thing on youtube  That scene is so disturbing but strangely good lol.

OK how about this one? I think it's pretty easy.


----------



## Barette

Little Miss Sunshine! I love that movie!


























































...I couldn't pick just one gif. Or three. Or four. I really had to have 7.


----------



## fonz

theseventhkey said:


> I don't know if this is a game or not but I'll play what film are these images from?


I originally just opened it cos I saw those pictures on a web page and was curious which movies they were from,but sure feel free to turn it into a game thread...


----------



## pastels




----------



## Barette

fonz said:


> I originally just opened it cos I saw those pictures on a web page and was curious which movies they were from,but sure feel free to turn it into a game thread...


I think it's too late for that, it's officially a game now.


----------



## Barette

pastels said:


>


I saw the first one but I can't remember. Second one is Red Eye.

No one knows mine?


----------



## pastels

Barette said:


> I saw the first one but I can't remember. Second one is Red Eye.
> 
> No one knows mine?


wrong on first one it was Norbit but right on second one


----------



## notthatsure

Barette said:


> Little Miss Sunshine! I love that movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I couldn't pick just one gif. Or three. Or four. I really had to have 7.


Harold and Maude, probably my favorite movie from the 70's...at least top 5


----------



## notthatsure

What about this one?


----------



## fonz

Is it Seven Samurai? Never seen it,but seen pics of it before


----------



## notthatsure

fonz said:


> Is it Seven Samurai? Never seen it,but seen pics of it before


No.

Hint: I would say it is probably most famous non-Kurosawa samurai film from the pre-80's era.

Also I like it a lot more than Seven Samurai but that is a different thread.


----------



## False Protagonist

Barette said:


>


Eraserhead. Creepy gif by the way.


----------



## kast

Barette said:


>


Harold and Maude is one of my favourite movies.
:boogie _and if you want to be free, be free... cause there's a million things to be, you know that there are._


----------



## Barette

I was singing that while I looked up the gifs! It's one of my favorites too, it's such a one of a kind movie.


----------



## pati

I want to play. Is there a certain genre or time period you guys are sticking to? Or totally random?


----------



## Barette

I think it should be totally random, the more obscure the better.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## ACCV93

Harold and Maude, haven't seen it but I want to... How about this one? Hint: Same director as Eraserhead. :yes


----------



## Barette

Blue Velvet. BOOM. Didn't even need the hint.


----------



## ACCV93

Omg. K then I'm just going to have to make it harder



If Barette gets this I will be impressed. lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

^ Moon


----------



## Barette

Dammit, Disarray beat me to it. But I swear I was gonna say Moon. Check ACC's visitor messages if you don't believe me. Go on, do it.

ETA: WTF is with the post limit? It keeps telling me I've reached 50, then 5 seconds later lets me post, then tells me I reached 50 again.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

No one got mine yet?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

This one's tricky:


----------



## kast




----------



## Daniel C

I didn't know any of these.  I didn't know my movie knowledge was that pathetic. I would do one myself if I'd know how to do gifs. I also don't know anything of computers. Is there anything I do know? :um


----------



## The Enemy Within

^Go to a gif site, right click on the gif choose copy picture adress or something like that. Click on Post Reply to the insert image icon and paste it.



ThrashtilDeath said:


> No one got mine yet?


Shakespeare In Love ?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

kast said:


>


Withnail and I.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Enemy Within said:


> Shakespeare In Love ?


Nope. Good guess, though. It's 'Perfume: The Story of a Murderer'.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Keith

notthatsure said:


> What about this one?


Hara Kiri?


----------



## Keith

I'll be impressed if someone gets this one


----------



## ShadyGFX

Keith said:


> I'll be impressed if someone gets this one


Stalker, 1979

Booya lol


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Keith said:


> I'll be impressed if someone gets this one


Stalker.

EDIT: Wow, I was beaten by mere seconds lol


----------



## ShadyGFX

Anyone know this one? 
It's a great movie


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

50/50. One of my favorites of last year.


----------



## ShadyGFX

ThrashtilDeath said:


> 50/50. One of my favorites of last year.


Yep, not may people I know have seen it. Which is a shame.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Daniel C said:


> I didn't know any of these.  I didn't know my movie knowledge was that pathetic.


This I'm too lame to play lol :/ .


----------



## DontDoSadness

I'll do a musical movie since I love them.



















Anyone?


----------



## kittenamos

What movies are these from?


----------



## DontDoSadness

kittenamos said:


> What movies are these from?


The Man in the Iron Mask, The Prince and Me?, and Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Fanta can




----------



## Barette

DontDoSadness said:


> I'll do a musical movie since I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?


Hair?


----------



## DontDoSadness

Barette said:


> Hair?


Yes!


----------



## Barette

Yay! I'm doing so well XD


























More iconic image from it


----------



## kast




----------



## kast




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Gilda
Metropolis

I know the other one but can't remember the name. Isn't it Russian or something?


----------



## bezoomny

Notthatshy's is _Sword of Doom_.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## bezoomny




----------



## notthatsure

bezoomny said:


> Notthatshy's is _Sword of Doom_.


Soooo close...It was Seppuku AKA Harikari.

Also, it's notthatsure lol.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Barette said:


> First one is Hot Fuzz I believe, second one is 8 1/2.


dam barrette... always on point lol


----------



## notthatsure

bezoomny said:


>


it's a mad, mad, mad, mad, world.


----------



## cloud90

ACCV93 said:


> Omg. K then I'm just going to have to make it harder
> 
> 
> 
> If Barette gets this I will be impressed. lol


Only one i knew... There must be Lots of unknown movies posted ITT lol.


----------



## ACCV93

How about these two?


----------



## sprinter

I don't watch many movies, but I'm curious if anyone would get these two..


----------



## Ali477




----------



## Ali477

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


Perfume: story of a murderer, i watched this the other night it was pretty good.


----------



## kittenamos

DontDoSadness said:


> The Man in the Iron Mask, The Prince and Me?, and Edward Scissorhands


Yes, yes, and yes


----------



## notthatsure

sprinter said:


> I don't watch many movies, but I'm curious if anyone would get these two..


top one is the last detail...don't know the bottom.


----------



## sprinter

notthatsure said:


> top one is the last detail...don't know the bottom.


That's right, many say Nicholson's best performance.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

ACCV93 said:


>


The Machinist.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Luke688 said:


>


Invasion of the Body Snatchers. Cool Runnings.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## DontDoSadness

kittenamos said:


> Yes, yes, and yes


Whoohoo one for DontDoSadness! 










What movie?


----------



## Barette

Cry-Baby! I love that movie.


----------



## fonz




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^
Cinema Paradiso.


----------



## Barette

ThrashTilDeath, I dig your movie knowledge.


----------



## fonz

Correctamundo


----------



## Barette

I see no one guessed mine, so I'll just say it was Gilda.

New one


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## rymo

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


A Bittersweet Life/Memories of Murder


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Barette said:


> I see no one guessed mine, so I'll just say it was Gilda.
> 
> New one


I got Gilda btw, and these ones are Black Christmas


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

rymo said:


> A Bittersweet Life/Memories of Murder


My man. Nice job.


----------



## Barette

Oh snap! You did get Gilda! You're kicking my *** on these, man.

Okay, another one


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^
It Happened One Night. Papillon.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## TimeConsumer

^First one is the neverending story


----------



## ACCV93

How about this one? Pretty easy


----------



## fonz

Looks like Malcolm McDowell as Alex DeLarge in A Clockwork Orange but why is it in B/W there?


----------



## ACCV93

fonz said:


> Looks like Malcolm McDowell as Alex DeLarge in A Clockwork Orange but why is it in B/W there?


Idn just the gif


----------



## kast

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


River's Edge


----------



## kast




----------



## notthatsure




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

kast said:


>


Rubin and Ed.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

notthatsure said:


>


Wristcutters: A Love Story. Just watched that last night actually.


----------



## notthatsure

right you are, now for a little trickery.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

That would be V/H/S.


----------



## drawan

Can anyone guess this one?


----------



## probably offline

drawan said:


> Can anyone guess this one?


964 Pinocchio


----------



## DontDoSadness

I'll participate again...










which movie? another musical


----------



## Brasilia

I ADORE this GIF.










Can you guess?


----------



## Twelve Keyz

probably offline said:


> 964 Pinocchio


I decided to look this movie up on youtube. :|


----------



## Fanta can

DontDoSadness said:


> I'll participate again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which movie? another musical


I believe it's Westside Story?



Brasilia said:


> I ADORE this GIF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess?


Whatever Happened to Baby Jane.

And apparently nobody was able to guess mine. Let's try an easier one.


----------



## Brasilia

LowKey said:


> Whatever Happened to Baby Jane.


----------



## drawan

LowKey said:


> I believe it's Westside Story?
> 
> Whatever Happened to Baby Jane.
> 
> And apparently nobody was able to guess mine. Let's try an easier one.


Un Chien Andalou


----------



## drawan

probably offline said:


> 964 Pinocchio


Correct! :clap


----------



## Fanta can

drawan said:


> Un Chien Andalou


Yup! Good job.


----------



## WanderingSoul




----------



## DontDoSadness




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^ May


----------



## Keith

hikkikomori said:


>


Diabolique, great film.


----------



## Keith

ThrashtilDeath said:


> That would be V/H/S.


Eyes Without a Face


----------



## kast

We seem to be moving into a horror theme, so...


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^The Loved Ones. One of the best horrors in some time.


----------



## 0589471

the one with the post card is Dark City right? I'm not sure about the other..


----------



## Squid24

JustThisGuy said:


> It's killing me. Art Confidential? Someone needs to guess this. It was the only one skipped.


It's from Zandalee. A great scene for "Nic Cage losing his ****" aficionados.


----------



## fonz




----------



## Squid24

^Big Fish


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

JustThisGuy said:


> Second movie:


Near Dark. It's a shame this movie isn't more well known.


----------



## kast




----------



## theseventhkey

kast said:


>


You need a better picture, I can't tell ****, it's blurry in some place I need to see the faces a little more clearly.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barrette!!!! I'm calling you out!!!! What is this movie?!!!! What little 80's cult classic film is this?


----------



## kast

theseventhkey said:


> You need a better picture, I can't tell ****, it's blurry in some place I need to see the faces a little more clearly.


If anyone has seen the movie, they'll know it from that picture because the whole movie takes place in that room. The faces aren't really that important and I don't want to make it too easy.


----------



## Keith




----------



## theseventhkey

kast said:


> If anyone has seen the movie, they'll know it from that picture because the whole movie takes place in that room. The faces aren't really that important and I don't want to make it too easy.


It's looks low budget, it's probably one of those out of the way pictures not many people have seen, I can't tell anything from it. If someone gets it I probably will be like "Oh!".


----------



## probably offline

theseventhkey said:


> Barrette!!!! I'm calling you out!!!! What is this movie?!!!! What little 80's cult classic film is this?


Is only Barette allowed to answer this?


----------



## theseventhkey

probably offline said:


> Is only Barette allowed to answer this?


Go ahead, but she claim's to be a 80's cheesy horror film lover so I'm I calling her out, Offline I seen a picture of you so I expect you to probably guess it right.


----------



## probably offline

theseventhkey said:


> Go ahead, but she claim's to be a 80's cheesy horror film lover so I'm I calling her out, Offline I seen a picture of you so I expect you to probably guess it right.


Haha why? Do I look like a Grace Jones follower?

The answer is: Vamp


----------



## WinterDave

kast said:


>


The Man from Earth....


----------



## theseventhkey

probably offline said:


> Haha why? Do I look like a Grace Jones follower?
> 
> The answer is: Vamp


You have an "alternative" look.

well while you are here. What movie is this?


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> The Man from Earth....


Damn I never heard of that one.


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


> You have an "alternative" look.
> 
> well while you are here. What movie is this?


Fright Night Part 2


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Fright Night Part 2? Is the second photo from that film as well?


yep, you guys are getting them all now for more obscure stuff.


----------



## WinterDave

Prince of Darkness....

Here's one, not a horror movie though....


----------



## Daniel C

These all look so scary. :afr I'll post some more placid ones:


----------



## WinterDave

The second photo is 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy'....


----------



## 0589471

The first one looks like that movie with Frida Hallgren..umm....as is in heaven or something?


----------



## Barette

Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> Barrette!!!! I'm calling you out!!!! What is this movie?!!!! What little 80's cult classic film is this


I missed getting called out! I didn't know it anyway, so I guess I've still got some learning to do about '80s cult classics


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## Barette

Is #2 Mr Jingles?


----------



## WinterDave

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


Photo number 1 HAS to be 'A Boy and His Dog'....I recognize the dog! :drunk


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Barette said:


> Is #2 Mr Jingles?


Nope.


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Stephen King's IT ? I can't remenber from the book any segment that could match, but as fan I had to try


----------



## kast

WinterDave said:


> Here's one, not a horror movie though....


Is that Tuvok from Star Trek (Tim Russ)? I don't know the movie, but I'm getting a "disaster film" vibe from that picture...


----------



## kast




----------



## Fanta can

kast said:


>


The Incredible Shrinking Man! One of my all-time favorites. Definitely one of the most underrated sci-fi movies ever.


----------



## shelbster18

theseventhkey said:


> What movie is this from?


Ewww. That looks like gooey junk coming out of his head. Haha, gooey junk.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Enemy Within said:


> ^ Stephen King's IT ? I can't remenber from the book any segment that could match, but as fan I had to try


Nope.

I'll give you guys a hint: It stars an actor from 'Seven Psychopaths' when he was a teenager.


----------



## theseventhkey

JustThisGuy said:


> :yes
> 
> *
> Right? Came out almost a year before The Lost Boys, and there's some pretty obvious copying going on. (Still like Lost Boys.)*
> 
> Vampyr. The movie SeventhKey posted helped me think of this. Also, film classes helped.  (Still haven't seen it all the way through.)


Actually believe it or not the Lost Boys copied Peter Pan. That's why the tag line was "You will never grow old, you'll never die"


----------



## WinterDave

kast said:


> Is that Tuvok from Star Trek (Tim Russ)? I don't know the movie, but I'm getting a "disaster film" vibe from that picture...


No, think 1970's , and it is not a disaster movie but a cult classic....


----------



## theseventhkey

shelbster18 said:


> Ewww. That looks like gooey junk coming out of his head. Haha, gooey junk.


Lol, before CGI. Now they would just go "digital", you should hear the sound effect, it sounded like him biting into an apple.


----------



## theseventhkey

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


Man and His Dog

and Clown House, Sam Rockwell's first film.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

You got it.


----------



## kast




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^God Bless America


----------



## WinterDave

Movie--


----------



## kast

WinterDave said:


> Movie--


The Quiet Earth


----------



## theseventhkey

JustThisGuy said:


> Sure, there's some inspiration of themes with Peter Pan, just like the movie Dances with Wolves is a parallel to The Jungle Book, but as far as the vampire tale, it's surprisingly similar to Near Dark.


I didn't see really see it. Near Dark to me felt more western. If there is a similarity it was the whole romance angle between Star and Michael. Star pulling Michael into the gang, like the girl in Near Dark. I'll have to go back and look at them back to back and see if I see what you see, but from my memory I don't see it.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

It's not A Serbian Film. That's probably a wise decision not to watch it, though.


----------



## bezoomny

Horror movies gross me out really awful, so I'm introducing a new genre!


----------



## WinterDave

Movie:


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Movie:


Suicide Kings


----------



## theseventhkey

What film is this?


----------



## Mea

theseventhkey said:


> What film is this?


The Thing From Another World


----------



## Mea




----------



## WinterDave

Movie-


----------



## Barette

Mea said:


>


First one is Ginger Snaps, last one is The Craft.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> First one is Ginger Snaps, last one is The Craft.


I'm guessing the middle one to be Manic, That looks like Joseph Gordon Levitt at that time.


----------



## Mea

Barette said:


> First one is Ginger Snaps, last one is The Craft.


Yes! 



theseventhkey said:


> I'm guessing the middle one to be Manic, That looks like Joseph Gordon Levitt at that time.


Yep! Very good!


----------



## theseventhkey

One of the most sinister villains in hollywood history. What film is this?


----------



## peacelovemusic

Brasilia said:


>


The Birds!  terrible movie!


----------



## Brasilia

^ Finally someone gets it! :yay


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


> One of the most sinister villains in hollywood history. What film is this?


The Night of the Hunter....


----------



## WinterDave

Movie:


----------



## Ali477




----------



## WinterDave

The Italian Job....


----------



## WinterDave

Movie:


----------



## kast




----------



## The Enemy Within

^Porkys ?


----------



## DontDoSadness

Some gangster movies  Made the second one a bit hard.


----------



## Barette

omg that second one totally disgusted me for a sec cause I thought he was slicing a finger.


----------



## fonz

Goodfellas is the 2nd - I know every second of that movie


----------



## DontDoSadness

Barette said:


> omg that second one totally disgusted me for a sec cause I thought he was slicing a finger.


:lol


----------



## Mr Deuce

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


*Demons*


----------



## Brasilia

Who can guess my one?


----------



## WinterDave

DontDoSadness said:


> Some gangster movies  Made the second one a bit hard.


Yep, the second photo is Goodfellas.Isn't that Paulie in jail giving a cooking lesson about how the onions are supposed to just melt in the pan? :lol

The first photo is tough because you can't get a good look at the actor's face....But it looks like 'A Bronx Tale'....


----------



## WinterDave

Movie-


----------



## DontDoSadness

WinterDave said:


> Yep, the second photo is Goodfellas.Isn't that Paulie in jail giving a cooking lesson about how the onions are supposed to just melt in the pan? :lol
> 
> The first photo is tough because you can't get a good look at the actor's face....But it looks like 'A Bronx Tale'....


Yep that's that precise scene :lol. And yes that is A Bronx Tale .


----------



## DontDoSadness

Brasilia said:


> Who can guess my one?


This is so hard! Omg is it Toy Story?

Just kidding, Finding Nemo! Love that movie .


----------



## Brasilia

^ Correct :yay

fish are friends not food


----------



## shelbster18

Barette said:


> omg that second one totally disgusted me for a sec cause I thought he was slicing a finger.


For some strange reason, I thought he was scraping his fingernail with a knife. :sus I thought that was a woman at first. xD I guess it isn't.


----------



## Ali477

Brasilia said:


> Who can guess my one?


Jaws 3?


----------



## Brasilia

^ Oooh close. So close.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Getting in the holiday spirit...





It's one movie and not too hard.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Teardrop...


----------



## ACCV93

Haha another great pixar movie :b


----------



## theseventhkey

What little gem is this?


----------



## Brasilia

ACCV93 said:


> Haha another great pixar movie :b


UP!

I cried so bloody much throughout + after that film. :teeth


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> What little gem is this?


Sleepaway Camp!


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Sleepaway Camp!


Barette, I am impressed, who knew?:yes


----------



## Barette

I love that one. I just love the reveal of the twist ending, it's awesome.


----------



## theseventhkey

What is this? one of my favorites.


----------



## Barette

How about this one?


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> What is this? one of my favorites.


True Romance. I ****ing love this movie, lol


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> I love that one. I just love the reveal of the twist ending, it's awesome.


When i first saw it, the ending was rewinded like 20 times. One of the most shocking endings I ever seen.


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> When i first saw it, the ending was rewinded like 20 times. One of the most shocking endings I ever seen.


I know! I kept rewinding it because, really, so awesome. Especially the face, the face was so freaky.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> How about this one?


Child's Play! This is people under the stairs.


----------



## Barette

Haha darn! I'm gonna find a harder one then.


----------



## theseventhkey

what's this?


----------



## Barette

Damn! I don't think I know that one, it's familiar though.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Damn! I don't think I know that one, it's familiar though.


Is that Zombi? I'll give you a hint. Like People under the stairs it's a Wes Craven film.


----------



## Barette

Nope! Not Zombi. 

Hmm... I don't know then, I skimmed his titles and none jumped out. I want to see w/e it is though.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Nope! Not Zombi.
> 
> Hmm... I don't know then, I skimmed his titles and none jumped out. I want to see w/e it is though.




















I give you another image.


----------



## theseventhkey

Your film looks late 70's early 80's, for some reason i think it's Italian. I bet when someone gets it right, I'm going to be like "Oh!"


----------



## Barette

OH MY GOD I have totally seen this and this is gonna frustrate me now and I don't want to cheat and Google it. I'm gonna think, I need to figure it out now.


----------



## Barette

It's definitely '70s if I remember right, but it's American. I'll post some more photos.










DVD cover


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> It's definitely '70s if I remember right, but it's American. I'll post some more photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVD cover


Deathdream?


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> what's this?


Deadly Friend! I know why I couldn't remember, I've only seen the trailer a few times and some clips, but not the film itself.


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> Deathdream?


Yes!


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Yes!


Spider Baby, you pulling out all the stops huh?


----------



## Barette

Haha Even though I've seen more obscure horror movies than I can count, I really can't think of many right now. I'm gonna have to go deep into my brain, I wanna think of an ungettable one.


----------



## theseventhkey

What's this?


----------



## Barette

^Darn, don't know that one but looks awesome lol

Alright, not obscure, but a freaky movie


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Alright, not obscure, but a freaky movie


Portrait of a Serial Killer. I can't believe you don't know that one, I'll give you a hint, it's an Horror Anthology film.


----------



## Barette

^^Yep, that movie really made me so uncomfortable, and that doesn't happen often.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> ^^Yep, that movie really made me so uncomfortable, and that doesn't happen often.


Looks familiar but I'm stumped for that title.


----------



## Barette

I'll post another pic


----------



## theseventhkey

Can't think of it.


----------



## Barette

Finally I stumped someone, haha. Daughters of Darkness.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Finally I stumped someone, haha. Daughters of Darkness.


Okay, you got me on that. What's this?


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## ManOfFewWords

ManOfFewWords said:


>


Terminator 2


----------



## ManOfFewWords

ManOfFewWords said:


> Terminator 2


Yup. Good job.


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Enemy Within said:


> Teardrop...


Hint : Made for TV and based on a true story


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> Okay, you got me on that. What's this?


Damn it, I don't know XD I'm really impressed by your movie knowledge, though.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

theseventhkey said:


> Okay, you got me on that. What's this?


Cat's Eye.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Damn it, I don't know XD I'm really impressed by your movie knowledge, though.


Damn Barette, I'm giving you "easy" ones. You are giving me hard ones.


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


> What's this?


Creepshow!!


----------



## AliBaba

JustThisGuy said:


> Stumped on all three. Second and third ones look familiar. Is the first one Fu Manchu? Heh.


The bottom one with Alec Guinness is definitely Dr. Zhivago and I might be off on the spelling but am pretty sure the top one with Peter O'Toole is called Beckette?:stu The one in the middle I think I've seen but I'm not sure.


----------



## WinterDave

JustThisGuy said:


> Not to clog up, with a couple still unanswered, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love cult classics.


Repo Man....


----------



## WinterDave

JustThisGuy said:


> Twilight's Last Gleaming
> 
> Not sure. Hrm...
> 
> Love Actually
> 
> After the Promise
> 
> Yea, I'm all for horror and maybe even some torture porn, but that film just seems like shock-schlock. Trying to be something more than what it is, a purple heart for horror fans who simply endured it and nothing much else.
> 
> Girl with the Dragon Tattoo? :stu
> 
> Stumped on all three. Second and third ones look familiar. Is the first one Fu Manchu? Heh.
> 
> The Fourth War
> 
> Nice.


Very impressive work!!


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

cool world


----------



## kast

The Enemy Within said:


> ^Porkys ?


Nope... here's a better picture


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> Damn Barette, I'm giving you "easy" ones. You are giving me hard ones.


I know! I really need to catch up on my horror movies and watch more, cause apparently I'm very unfamiliar with them.



WinterDave said:


> Creepshow!!


That was Creepshow? How did I not know that! I've seen that like twice.


----------



## Mr Deuce

Barette said:


> Finally I stumped someone, haha. Daughters of Darkness.


*I knew that one. I was too late.. *


----------



## Mr Deuce




----------



## Mr Deuce




----------



## WinterDave

Movie-


----------



## Barette

Mr Deuce said:


>


Suspiria.


----------



## The Enemy Within

JustThisGuy said:


> After the Promise


Correct. Highlly recommended


----------



## theseventhkey

Mr Deuce said:


>


Stage Fright!!!!!!


----------



## theseventhkey

What's this little tale?


----------



## Barette

Oh my god I've seen that... I know this, I know I do

Edit: Maniac!!


----------



## The Enemy Within

bezoomny said:


> Horror movies gross me out really awful, so I'm introducing a new genre!


Dr Zhivago ! One of the last scenes of this 3+ Hour film. Im a David Lean fan


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Oh my god I've seen that... I know this, I know I do
> 
> Edit: Maniac!!


Good Job! hope for you is now restored.

Oh and i just saw your "frustration" video. Nice little "soliloquy". :lol


----------



## Barette

^haha thanks! And thats The Fog?


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> ^haha thanks! And thats The Fog?


Look at you!!!, I think you were conning me, pretending you didn't know those "gimme's" a few pages back.


----------



## WinterDave

Invaders from Mars....


----------



## fonz

^Whatever that movie is above,looks like they ripped off that race scene from Grease(unless it came before)


----------



## Mr Deuce

Barette said:


> Suspiria.


:clap


----------



## Mr Deuce

theseventhkey said:


> Stage Fright!!!!!!


:clap


----------



## theseventhkey

Mr Deuce said:


> :clap


lol, anything that's a 80's slasher or 80's/90's action that's my deal.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^Night of the Creeps.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## tbyrfan

theseventhkey said:


>


^ Raw Deal.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^Milk


----------



## Fanta can

^
Masters of the Universe.

Anybody who can figure this one out gets a cookie.


----------



## Daniel C

For the equilibrium in this thread I will post some more non-horror movies:


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^ Biutiful, Adam's Apples, I've Loved You So Long.


----------



## devonte

Yeah First one is Hot Fuzz and second one is 8 1/2.


----------



## Daniel C

ThrashtilDeath said:


> ^ Biutiful, Adam's Apples, I've Loved You So Long.


:eek You're too good at this. I give up.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## WinterDave

The Hard Way?


----------



## tbyrfan

LowKey said:


>


^ Fantasy Mission Force, with Jackie Chan. :lol


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> The Hard Way?


You got it brother!


----------



## theseventhkey

One of the best film transformations in history, without CGI! They don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## theseventhkey

tbyrfan said:


> ^ Fantasy Mission Force, with Jackie Chan. :lol


Deathtrap? This guy's been in over 200 films I'm not going to pretend I seen all of them.


----------



## Mr Deuce

theseventhkey said:


> One of the best film transformations in history, without CGI! They don't make them like this anymore.


An American Werewolf In London.


----------



## Barette

I just bought this movie, I need to see it again.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Looks like something French.


----------



## Barette

Yes, it's French from the '60s.


----------



## Brasilia

^ was such a weird film. Can you guess?


----------



## Barette

The Host?


----------



## DontDoSadness

Barette said:


> The Host?


That's definetly it...you beat me to it!


----------



## Barette

Yay! I wish someone would guess mine, I guess a French musical from the '60s isn't so well known though XD


----------



## Brasilia

^^

Both of you are CORRECT!!!!!

:banana :banana :evil :banana


----------



## Brasilia

Sorry Barette I've seen too many French musicals from the 1960's to even begin to be able to differentiate between each one 

Is is...J'ai m'appelle Claude?


----------



## Barette

No it's not. A hint is it stars Catherine Deneuve. There's a lot of film buffs on here (I guess that's not usual for an SA site! haha) so someone ought to get it soon. I'm just impatient XD


----------



## Brasilia

^ 
Is it...
Les Parapluies de Cherbourg
or
Les Demoiselles de Rochefort 
?


----------



## dismiss

What's this tasty stuff? ->










Anybody recognize this lively fellow?


----------



## Barette

Brasilia said:


> ^
> Is it...
> * Les Parapluies de Cherbourg*
> or
> Les Demoiselles de Rochefort
> ?


Yes!


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

dismiss said:


> What's this tasty stuff? ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody recognize this lively fellow?


SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE!!

Second is The Road Warrior (Mad Max 2)


----------



## The Enemy Within

Barette said:


> Yes!


The Last Picture Show, I have it on DVD :yes


----------



## Fanta can




----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Ali477

theseventhkey said:


>


Children of men


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Ali477

theseventhkey said:


>


The warriors, Come out to playyyyy yay :b


----------



## Gurosan

SNUFF!! i did see no SNUFF movies, N~O~O~ON~O_NO~O~O!


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Gurosan

theseventhkey said:


>


reminds me raving with twisted metal 4 on psone1 back in the day.
u get my approval for universal happy thught! i cosmicaly hug you!


----------



## theseventhkey

Gurosan said:


> reminds me raving with twisted metal 4 on psone1 back in the day.
> u get my approval for universal happy thught! i cosmicaly hug you!


Now that we are done "cosmically" hugging what's the name of the film partner?
:lol


----------



## Gurosan

theseventhkey said:


> Now that we are done "cosmically" hugging what's the name of the film partner?
> :lol


boy, hell this is a hard a one...


----------



## theseventhkey

Gurosan said:


> boy, hell this is a hard a one...


Your bull******* me right? It's a classic here I'll give you another picture


----------



## Gurosan

theseventhkey said:


> Your bull******* me right? It's a classic here I'll give you another picture


oh i love middle age highlander mercenary range of media, meaning media, and so is this just enslavement for premade ideas of what our life should look like? arn't we ourselves deep inside in sould know who we really are and explore spirituality for positive outcome~


----------



## theseventhkey

Gurosan said:


> oh i love middle age highlander mercenary range of media, meaning media, and so is this just enslavement for premade ideas of what our life should look like? arn't we ourselves deep inside in sould know who we really are and explore spirituality for positive outcome~


You have a point, we are going to be slaves to *something* whether we like it or not. Now the movie what is it? lol.


----------



## Fanta can

theseventhkey said:


> Your bull******* me right? It's a classic here I'll give you another picture


You've got to love Blade Runner. I heard Ridley Scott is working on a new film set in that universe.


----------



## theseventhkey

LowKey said:


> You've got to love Blade Runner. I heard Ridley Scott is working on a new film set in that universe.


That would be awesome, you could definitely build on that universe. I like Ridley even though his latest feature let me down a bit.


----------



## ACCV93

I looove Blade Runner! how about this one... Pretty easy. Another futuristic/sciency one


----------



## Barette

2001: A Space Odyssey?


----------



## Fanta can

theseventhkey said:


> That would be awesome, you could definitely build on that universe. I like Ridley even though his latest feature let me down a bit.


Agreed. I've always loved the whole look of Blade Runner. It's so detailed, there's so much going on in that world that he could explore.

I still haven't seen Prometheus yet, but I've heard a lot of people say the same thing.


----------



## theseventhkey

LowKey said:


> Agreed. I've always loved the whole look of Blade Runner. It's so detailed, there's so much going on in that world that he could explore.
> 
> I still haven't seen Prometheus yet, but I've heard a lot of people say the same thing.


Don't go into thinking "prequel" and you are cool( I won't lie I wanted to see Xenos). Think of it as the Halloween 3 of the alien universe.


----------



## ACCV93

Barette said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey?


Yup.  How about this one? Pretty amazing movie.


----------



## Fanta can

theseventhkey said:


> Don't go into thinking "prequel" and you are cool( I won't lie I wanted to see Xenos). Think of it as the Halloween 3 of the alien universe.


I haven't actually seen Halloween 3, but I get the feeling that isn't a very good thing.



ACCV93 said:


> Yup.  How about this one? Pretty amazing movie.


Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Barette

Damn, I was gonna get that one, haha.

What about this?


----------



## ACCV93

^ Ya. How about this?


----------



## Fanta can

Barette said:


> Damn, I was gonna get that one, haha.
> 
> What about this?


Whatever Happened to Baby Jane? I got that one the last time somebody posted it, so I should have left it to someone else to guess, but ah well. You'll just have to find another movie.


----------



## Barette

Darn! I didn't realize someone else posted it.

Another one


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Darn! I didn't realize someone else posted it.
> 
> Another one


Cool Hand Luke


----------



## theseventhkey

LowKey said:


> I haven't actually seen Halloween 3, but I get the feeling that isn't a very good thing.


Halloween 3 is basically a stand alone flick, but Carpenter intended to make an anthology surrounding Halloween, he didn't want any more Michael Myers appearances that's why he killed him in 2. Hence why his name was no longer attached/associated with the halloween franchise when they brought Michael back, halloween is good if you don't care for Mikey Myers. Prometheus is almost a stand alone flick.


----------



## ponyboy

ACCV93 said:


> ^ Ya. How about this?


American Psycho!


----------



## Scotty Do

LowKey said:


>


 I Am Legend (2007)


----------



## Fanta can

^ Yup, good job. I was starting to wonder if someone would get that one.


----------



## joey22099

Scotty Do said:


> I Am Legend (2007)


You sure I Am Legend was from 2007?


----------



## joey22099




----------



## The Enemy Within

80's Classic


----------



## Barette

The Fly.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Barette said:


> The Fly.


Piece of cake, eh ? 

Need to watch it again...First time I was 8 years old. I was scared to death !


----------



## ACCV93

How about this one? Very talented director


----------



## fonz

The Enemy Within said:


> Piece of cake, eh ?
> 
> Need to watch it again...First time I was 8 years old. I was scared to death !


The ending always makes me cry


----------



## Zeppelin

ACCV93 said:


> Yup.  How about this one? Pretty amazing movie.


"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning.":clap

I know it's already been said the movies Apocalypse Now, I just really like that quote.


----------



## Barette

ACCV93 said:


> How about this one? Very talented director


Tree of Life?


----------



## ACCV93

Barette, why do I bother haha. 

Yes. I liked that movie. Get past the confusing dinosaur parts and origins of the universe, and its pretty good.


----------



## Barette

I haven't even seen it, I just recognized Jessica Chastain. Half of the ones I've guessed I haven't even seen haha


----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## ACCV93

Barette said:


> I haven't even seen it, I just recognized Jessica Chastain. Half of the ones I've guessed I haven't even seen haha


That's impressive :b How about dis one g


----------



## Barette

Kickass. You need to make these harder, man. Cause I'm... kick ***. 

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Barette

Zeppelin said:


>


From Dusk Till Dawn.


----------



## ACCV93

Barette said:


> Kickass. You need to make these harder, man. Cause I'm... kick ***.
> 
> I couldn't help myself.


You asked for it lol



EDIT: If someone gets this, good for you :b


----------



## Barette

Well you just ruined my streak there. IDK what that is.

How about this one?


----------



## Reclus

Blazing Saddles

And this?










(I haven't got a clue how to embed gifs, sory)


----------



## ACCV93

Barette said:


> Well you just ruined my streak there. IDK what that is.
> 
> How about this one?


MWHAHA I broke your streak :teeth

Blazing Saddles?


----------



## Barette

Yes! That is my favorite line from the movie. Well, top 5. I don't think I could have a favorite.


----------



## theseventhkey

Reclus said:


> Blazing Saddles
> 
> And this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I haven't got a clue how to embed gifs, sory)


Tsotsi


----------



## theseventhkey

What little classic is this? ^^^^The lady was one of my acting teachers in college.


----------



## theseventhkey

That's my old acting teacher in college. The lady.


----------



## Reclus

theseventhkey said:


> Tsotsi


Yes


----------



## Barette




----------



## The Enemy Within

*GREAT *movie...I can relate a lot with the charachter, unfortunately.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

theseventhkey said:


>


To Live and Die in LA.



The Enemy Within said:


> *GREAT *movie...I can relate a lot with the charachter, unfortunately.


Being There.


----------



## The Enemy Within

theseventhkey said:


> That's my old acting teacher in college. The lady.


Nice teacher ! No, I dont know the name of the movie. Manhunter ? (The only William Petersen movie I know...)


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Neither of these movies are obscure so I tried to find pics that were more difficult.


----------



## Reclus

Barette said:


>


Gentlemen Prefer Blondes (Marilyn Monroe with Jane Russell)


----------



## Reclus




----------



## ponyboy

Reclus said:


>


Van Gogh


----------



## Reclus

Yes


----------



## Reclus

Here's another one I had lined up:


----------



## ponyboy




----------



## Reclus

^ Velvet Goldmine


----------



## ponyboy

Reclus said:


> ^ Velvet Goldmine


:yes


----------



## probably offline

ponyboy said:


> :yes


I had a major crush on Jonathan Rhys Meyers after seeing that movie(I don't like the way he looks these days).


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Reclus said:


> Here's another one I had lined up:


The Leopard.


----------



## ponyboy

probably offline said:


> I had a major crush on Jonathan Rhys Meyers after seeing that movie(I don't like the way he looks these days).


Me too! And I agree. It's unfortunate.
But my love for Ewan McGregor will never die.


----------



## Fanta can




----------



## Barette

Home Alone?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Keep the change, ya filthy animal.


----------



## Reclus

ThrashtilDeath said:


> The Leopard.


Yes (Claudia Cardinale :heart)


----------



## Fanta can

Barette said:


> Home Alone?


Yup! That was quick.



ThrashtilDeath said:


> Keep the change, ya filthy animal.


I'm gonna give you till the count of ten to get your ugly, yella, no good keester off my property, before I pump your guts full of led!
1... 2... 10!


----------



## Reclus




----------



## fonz

Solaris


----------



## theseventhkey

The Enemy Within said:


> Nice teacher ! No, I dont know the name of the movie. Manhunter ? (The only William Petersen movie I know...)


Live and Die in L.A.


----------



## Reclus

fonz said:


> Solaris


Yes (^ but what could that iconic scene be from???)


----------



## WinterDave

fonz said:


> Solaris


The Right Stuff....


----------



## WinterDave

Movie--


----------



## ACCV93

ACCV93 said:


> You asked for it lol
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If someone gets this, good for you :b


Well, at this point I don't think anybody is going to guess it, seeing as it is a French-Canadian film...

Incendies


----------



## Reclus

ACCV93 said:


> Well, at this point I don't think anybody is going to guess it, seeing as it is a French-Canadian film...
> 
> Incendies


%$#@!!! I knew I had seen that somewhere - went to see it 6 months ago.


----------



## WinterDave

Movie--


----------



## DontDoSadness

Thought I'd revive this thread


----------



## simian4455

Zeppelin said:


>


Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## olschool

simian4455 said:


> Shawshank Redemption.


from dusk till dawn i believe


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## BeTrueToYourself

^ Is it die hard?


----------



## theseventhkey

Sparkie said:


> ^ Is it die hard?


What's with the question mark crap? you know that's Die Hard!!!!!:lol


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## BeTrueToYourself

theseventhkey said:


> What's with the question mark crap? you know that's Die Hard!!!!!:lol


Although I was certain I still doubted myself lol. :b


----------



## sprinter

theseventhkey said:


>


Westworld


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## joey22099

theseventhkey said:


>


Forrest Gump.


----------



## Paper Samurai

theseventhkey said:


>


L.A Confidential.


----------



## DontDoSadness

No ones guessing mines...


----------



## simian4455

DontDoSadness said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread


Pirates of the Caribbean 2?


----------



## Sabriella




----------



## wrongnumber

DontDoSadness said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread


Cabaret



Sabriella said:


>


Children of men. Don't know the others.


----------



## DontDoSadness

wrongnumber said:


> Cabaret


yay someone answered it!


----------



## kilgoretrout

Sabriella said:


>


Grave of the Fireflies? Sad movie.


----------



## Sabriella

wrongnumber said:


> Children of men. Don't know the others.





kilgoretrout said:


> Grave of the Fireflies? Sad movie.


Both correct.


----------



## WinterDave

Movie-


----------



## Keith

Paper Samurai said:


>


Ikiru
One of my all time favorites


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## theseventhkey

Brasilia said:


>


Duel


----------



## Brasilia

theseventhkey said:


> Duel


:yay


----------



## ACCV93




----------



## bent

I'm really guessing here but is the last one Network?


----------



## ACCV93

bent said:


> I'm really guessing here but is the last one Network?


Congratulations!!!


----------



## theseventhkey

ACCV93 said:


> Congratulations!!!


The other one is BIG


----------



## Minkiro

Big & Spirited Away?


----------



## theseventhkey

Minkiro said:


> Big & Spirited Away?


Come on I already did this one, true romance.


----------



## bent

tbyrfan said:


> ^ Fantasy Mission Force, with Jackie Chan. :lol


Is the top one Pauline a la Plage?


----------



## tbyrfan

bent said:


> Is the top one Pauline a la Plage?


Yes it is! :clap


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Barette

ACCV93 said:


>


Spirited Away.


----------



## bent

ACCV93 said:


> Congratulations!!!


thanks,


----------



## bent

tbyrfan said:


> Yes it is! :clap


thanks!

how about this one:


----------



## bent

It was really hard to find pics for this one but here goes. Not very obvious but one of the best movies to come out of this country (which is the one ACCV93 is in?)

If no one gets this I won't be surprised 'cause these pics are not great.


----------



## ACCV93

bent said:


> It was really hard to find pics for this one but here goes. Not very obvious but one of the best movies to come out of this country (which is the one ACCV93 is in?)
> 
> If no one gets this I won't be surprised 'cause these pics are not great.


Do you mean country? I am from Canada


----------



## bent

here's one that's way more obvious:


----------



## theseventhkey

bent said:


> here's one that's way more obvious:


Hell Boy and the 3 pic is from Hellboy 2 Golden Army, liz had her hair cut.


----------



## bent

theseventhkey said:


> Hell Boy and the 3 pic is from Hellboy 2 Golden Army, liz had her hair cut.


nice!


----------



## bent

ACCV93 said:


> Do you mean country? I am from Canada


That's what I thought


----------



## ACCV93

Bit of a theme


----------



## bent

Is the last one Vertigo?


----------



## fonz

The Usual Suspects,Se7en...


----------



## ACCV93

Ya you're both right


----------



## bent

bent said:


> It was really hard to find pics for this one but here goes. Not very obvious but one of the best movies to come out of this country (which is the one ACCV93 is in?)
> 
> If no one gets this I won't be surprised 'cause these pics are not great.


Ok this one is a bit obscure and the pics are no good so I'll just say what it is: Une Histoire Inventee.

Still waiting on the two I posted before it though...anyone?


----------



## Minkiro

theseventhkey said:


> Come on I already did this one, true romance.


Forgive me for not going through the entire thread :roll


----------



## theseventhkey

Minkiro said:


> Forgive me for not going through the entire thread :roll


Forgiven...Somebody else did one i did already too.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^Gremlins, of course.


----------



## theseventhkey

ThrashtilDeath said:


> ^Gremlins, of course.


Could barely find a pic without gizmo or stripe, should have got pics of Glynn Turman the school teacher.


----------



## bent

is that lethal weapon?


----------



## KelsKels

So many movie buffs on here.. damn. Either that or my movie knowledge is severely limited.


----------



## Zeppelin

I really need to watch this movie again. Haven't seen it in along time.


----------



## theseventhkey

Zeppelin said:


> I really need to watch this movie again. Haven't seen it in along time.


Great Escape


----------



## theseventhkey

bent said:


> is that lethal weapon?


You got it, I tried to not put Danny or Mel pics up.


----------



## bent

Is that Westworld again?


these all have the same word in the title:


----------



## bent

this one is by the same director as one of the ones above:


----------



## theseventhkey

bent said:


> Is that Westworld again?
> 
> these all have the same word in the title:


No sir, Magnificent Seven


----------



## bent

darn! that was my next choice


----------



## theseventhkey

bent said:


> Is that Westworld again?
> 
> these all have the same word in the title:


is the first pic Brazil?


----------



## bent

yes!

another one is also from Brazil and there are two other movies in that string.


----------



## WinterDave

bent said:


> this one is by the same director as one of the ones above:


Twelve Monkeys....


----------



## WinterDave

Movie-


----------



## jaindar343

Yes this movie is so horror. i like this movie. this movie shows are a very intersting


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Movie-


Breed Apart.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


> Breed Apart.


No.....Another photo:


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


>


Naked Lunch....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> No.....Another photo:


Osterman Weekend, I haven't watched that in years, Sam Peckinpah.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## The Lost Key

*.......*

...


----------



## WinterDave

:


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> :


Moon 44


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## WinterDave

Young Guns....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Young Guns....


I was way off Brubaker.


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


>


The kid seems familiar....Can I get another photo for this film.....
And Yes, you got both of my films.....One was Moon 44, and the other was Brubaker.....Very good!!


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> The kid seems familiar....Can I get another photo for this film.....
> And Yes, you got both of my films.....One was Moon 44, and the other was Brubaker.....Very good!!



















It's an anthology movie.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

That's 'Tales From The Darkside: The Movie". Loved it when I was a kid.


----------



## bent

WinterDave said:


> Twelve Monkeys....


yep


----------



## failed101

I'll be REALLY surprised if somebody knows this xD.
















*And yes, this is coming from a movie *


----------



## bent

^^I barely watch japanese anime and they might all look similar but I'm thinking 'Ghost in the Machine'?


----------



## failed101

bent said:


> ^^I barely watch japanese anime and they might all look similar but I'm thinking 'Ghost in the Machine'?


Nope


----------



## bent

I know this movie...is it Korean?


----------



## bent

Ok I have no idea lol

...unless they recycle the same frames I feel like I've seen this...but I can't remember the title.


----------



## WinterDave

Heavy Metal??


----------



## tbyrfan

failed101 said:


> I'll be REALLY surprised if somebody knows this xD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And yes, this is coming from a movie *


Paprika?


----------



## failed101

tbyrfan said:


> Paprika?


Correct. 
Nice one, o-O.
Just curious, how did you discover the film?


----------



## tbyrfan

failed101 said:


> Correct.
> Nice one, o-O.
> Just curious, how did you discover the film?


I used to watch a lot of anime, lol. I saw the trailer while I was watching another anime movie, and it caught my interest.


----------



## bent

haha I knew I'd seen it. 

as for myself I saw it because a library I used to take movies out from has it in stock...because one of the library techs liked it.


----------



## theseventhkey

Since we're doing anime, I'll one not so "obscure"


----------



## arnie

theseventhkey said:


> Since we're doing anime, I'll one not so "obscure"


Ninja Scroll


----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^Hart's War


----------



## WinterDave

Movie-


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Good luck with this one. It's pretty obscure.


----------



## theseventhkey

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Good luck with this one. It's pretty obscure.


is that Twin Sitters or something like that? I remember one of the Bond Guys was the villain and that's the kid from Kindergarten Cop, I seen this before just don't remember the title.


----------



## Kascheritt

???


----------



## WinterDave

Equilibrium....


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

theseventhkey said:


> is that Twin Sitters or something like that? I remember one of the Bond Guys was the villain and that's the kid from Kindergarten Cop, I seen this before just don't remember the title.


Yup, that's the one. I'm impressed.


----------



## Pennywise

The first image is from Hot Fuzz, and I don't know about the other one.


----------



## theseventhkey

winterdave said:


> equilibrium....


remo williams!!!!!!! I think?


----------



## theseventhkey

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Yup, that's the one. I'm impressed.


kids movies......what's this one?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Blank Check.


----------



## buklti

This one?


----------



## shelbster18

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Blank Check.


Monkey Trouble. I love that movie. :b


----------



## ACCV93




----------



## tbyrfan

the first one is probably too easy lol


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

ACCV93 said:


>


We Bought A Zoo?


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


> remo williams!!!!!!! I think?


Very good!!


----------



## ACCV93

ThrashtilDeath said:


> We Bought A Zoo?


Ya nice one


----------



## Paramecium

I'll give an award.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^Double Dragon. Possibly the worst movie ever made


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Very good!!


I'm going to need another pic for this one.


----------



## theseventhkey

ThrashtilDeath said:


> ^Double Dragon. Possibly the worst movie ever made


Lol, this is the worst 90's video game movie ever made!!!!


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Buerhle

Lol


----------



## Live

up ?


----------



## Brasilia

:yay 

UP is correct ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^ [REC]


----------



## fonz

Oh - I see now why the picture of Up was so big. So we couldn't see the movie title UP in the background so easily


----------



## WinterDave

Another hint....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Another hint....


I'm stump on this one.


----------



## WinterDave

More images from the movie....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> More images from the movie....


Three Days of Condor?


----------



## WinterDave

We have a winner!!


----------



## failed101

Alrighty...I'll post some more obscure anime movies!
















*Hint: It has something to do with cats.*


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## tbyrfan

failed101 said:


> Alrighty...I'll post some more obscure anime movies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hint: It has something to do with cats.*


Cat Soup.


----------



## failed101

tbyrfan said:


> Cat Soup.


Asdf.
Correct, >:l!.
*What a disturbing movie too xD*


----------



## WinterDave

Movie--


----------



## Keith

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


Not sure bout the first one, but the middle one i think is Le Samourai and the bottom Rashomon.


----------



## ACCV93

How about these? Not too hard lol


----------



## Brasilia

ACCV93 said:


>


Pan's Labyrinth!

That's the first one I think I've got on this thread :boogie


----------



## ACCV93

Brasilia said:


> Pan's Labyrinth!
> 
> That's the first one I think I've got on this thread :boogie


lol nice!  yeah I know there are a lot of movies I have no idea about on this thread


----------



## theseventhkey

ACCV93 said:


> How about these? Not too hard lol


The first I have seen, i just don't remember the name. The middle someone already got it, The last is the Town.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The first one looks like 'District 9'.


----------



## tbyrfan

WinterDave said:


> Movie--


Capricorn One


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Total Recall, a classic !


----------



## Kascheritt

WinterDave said:


> Equilibrium....


Thanks ! Can't believe I didn't see that movie yet ._. Cristian Bale ,damn it.


----------



## WinterDave

Some screen shots that I have previously posted, that no one has gotten yet....Each image is for a DIFFERENT movie....


----------



## WinterDave

Also....


----------



## Live




----------



## WinterDave

Frozen....


----------



## Live




----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Frozen....


Dave I thought you posted those already? the second row of pics?


----------



## Fanta can

Live said:


>


Battle Royale!


----------



## tbyrfan

WinterDave said:


> Some screen shots that I have previously posted, that no one has gotten yet....Each image is for a DIFFERENT movie....


first one: A Clockwork Orange
last one: The Gumball Rally


----------



## fonz

tbyrfan said:


> first one: A Clockwork Orange


He looks like he's taking a dump


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> Also....


 

"Coma"


----------



## WinterDave

Coma, A Clockwork Orange, The Gumball Rally, and Capricorn One, are all correct!!


----------



## WinterDave

Two different movies....


----------



## WinterDave

And even two more movies!!


----------



## Ali477

All of the same film, Kudos if anyone gets this


----------



## Genetic Garbage

^
The Great Dictator


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Running Man ? Childhood memories...


----------



## theseventhkey

Yes, Running Man. ^^^^Dinner with Andre


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## bent

theseventhkey said:


>


if that is Debbie Harry on the left I say Tales from the Darkside: the Movie


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


>


Marathon Man....


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## tbyrfan

theseventhkey said:


>


Planet of the Apes!


----------



## WinterDave

Two images from same movie....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Two images from same movie....


Wild Geese.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## WinterDave

The Goonies....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> The Goonies....


Is that Raiders of Lost Ark?


----------



## flarf

well this is fun! here's an easy one probably:









harder one:


----------



## ACCV93




----------



## Dane

I know this movie, but not the name. It's from the 80's and is about a modern (80's) American aircraft carrier that goes through a time warp and comes out in 1941 just before the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> And even two more movies!!




I'm going to take a wild guess and say "Ice Station Zebra".


----------



## WinterDave

'Ice Station Zebra' is correct! And you nailed the other movie too, its title is 'The Final Countdown'.....


----------



## WinterDave

flarf said:


> well this is fun! here's an easy one probably:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harder one:


My first guess for the second image is 'Little Murders', after Elliott Gould's girlfriend gets shot....

But it might also be 'The Long Goodbye'.....


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


> Is that Raiders of Lost Ark?


No, a couple of more images from the movie....


----------



## WinterDave

Two screen shots from another movie....


----------



## theseventhkey

Marooned^^^^^^?


----------



## Live

Live said:


>


too hard for ya ? :boogie


----------



## WinterDave

Need some more clues....

Those are images from two DIFFERENT movies I take it?


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


> Marooned^^^^^^?


No....


----------



## The Enemy Within

Great movie :


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> No....


LOL, I tried.


----------



## theseventhkey

The Enemy Within said:


> Great movie :


Mask


----------



## WinterDave

Two different movies....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Two different movies....


Is the second one Logans Run?


----------



## WinterDave

Yep....


----------



## Barette

The Enemy Within said:


> Great movie :


**** that movie broke my heart, I was _weeping_. I wanna cry just from that photo.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Live said:


>


Pathology. Love that film.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Barette said:


> **** that movie broke my heart, I was _weeping_. I wanna cry just from that photo.


Indeed :yes. Against all odds, even a ******* dysfunctional family, the kid wanted to live life. Something we all should put in perspective...


----------



## WinterDave

Two different movies....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Two different movies....


The second one is The Island


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Buerhle

theseventhkey said:


>


Fast times at ridgemont high


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Keith

theseventhkey said:


>


The French Connection


----------



## The Enemy Within

flarf said:


> harder one:


Warriors ?


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

theseventhkey said:


>


Heavy Metal ! I have the VHS, awesome soundtrack


----------



## flarf

WinterDave said:


> My first guess for the second image is 'Little Murders', after Elliott Gould's girlfriend gets shot....
> 
> But it might also be 'The Long Goodbye'.....


yep, little murders! well done


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Barette

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Barette

The Enemy Within said:


>


The Orphanage.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## WinterDave

Die Hard 3, though the sign that Bruce Willis is wearing in image 3 has been edited....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Die Hard 3, though the sign that Bruce Willis is wearing in image 3 has been edited....


Is that Conan? I wanted to say Krull, but the snakes on the sword is throwing me off.


----------



## Barette




----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> Two screen shots from another movie....


I think I got a couple of yours, WinterDave -



Outland



The Car



Excalibur? or one of that series of movies.


----------



## Dane

Try guessing this:


----------



## Dane

Here's another:


----------



## theseventhkey

Dane said:


> Try guessing this:


lol, we did these already Terminator


----------



## theseventhkey

Dane said:


> Here's another:


Lol Lost Boys. You better find obscure hardly seen stuff like Barette because if it's 80's or 90's I'll probably get it.


----------



## Barette

The movie I posted was Pierrot le Fou, I just remembered I already posted it so I'll do another one.


----------



## WinterDave

Dane said:


> I think I got a couple of yours, WinterDave -
> 
> 
> 
> Outland
> 
> 
> 
> The Car
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur? or one of that series of movies.


3 for 3! Outstanding! :clap


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Dane

theseventhkey said:


> Lol Lost Boys. You better find obscure hardly seen stuff like Barette because if it's 80's or 90's I'll probably get it.


Looks like I have my work cut out for me...


----------



## Dane

This is "Aliens", I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> 3 for 3! Outstanding! :clap


Thanks, WinterDave!


----------



## Dane

Here's something that's perhaps a little more obscure:


----------



## Dane

And more obscure yet:


----------



## WinterDave

Dane said:


> Here's something that's perhaps a little more obscure:


Big Trouble in Little China....


----------



## Reclus

Dane said:


> And more obscure yet:


Run Lola Run


----------



## theseventhkey

Dane said:


> Here's something that's perhaps a little more obscure:


I'm a huge Carpenter fan. Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## theseventhkey

Look closely at the first picture if you need a hint.


----------



## Reclus

Predator 2


----------



## Dane

Right you are! (all three of you).

"Big Trouble in Little China" and "Run Lola Run".

Here's one that's a little older:










and for bonus points:


----------



## WhisperingPines05

The top one is Joan Fontaine and Judith Anderson in Alfred Hitchcock's "Rebecca" (1940). I'll let someone else take a crack at the bonus points.


----------



## Barette

Ugh I love Rebecca, such a good movie.

The one I posted was Anatomy of a Murder, since no one guessed. Mine are getting ignored, here, man. I guess I can only post horror.

I don't think I've done this one already


----------



## Reclus

Catherine Deneuve in Repulsion.

Still no takers for my one?



Reclus said:


>


----------



## The Enemy Within

Dane said:


> and for bonus points:


Shane ! My favorite western


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## tbyrfan

theseventhkey said:


>


The Boondock Saints


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Dane

"Rebecca" and "Shane", correct!

And this is "Terminator 2"


----------



## Dane

Horror generally isn't my thing, but this one is a classic:









On a different theme:


----------



## Gloomlight

I am terrible at identifying movies but here are some for you guys to guess...

1.









2.









3.


----------



## WinterDave

Dane said:


> Horror generally isn't my thing, but this one is a classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different theme:


The top image is very familiar.....Trilogy of Terror?

The bottom image is definitely 'Shoot to Kill", one of my favorite movies!


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> The top image is very familiar.....Trilogy of Terror?
> 
> The bottom image is definitely 'Shoot to Kill", one of my favorite movies!


You're right the First one is Trilogy of Terror, the killer african doll segment.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## ACCV93




----------



## tbyrfan

ACCV93 said:


>


Moonrise Kingdom  Just saw it a few weeks ago.


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Dane

Right! "Trilogy of Terror" and "Shoot to Kill".

Can anyone guess this one?










Here's another -


----------



## WinterDave

THX1138....

Don't know for the next image....

Raiders of the Lost Ark for the final image?....


----------



## WinterDave

theseventhkey said:


>


Image 1-Journey to the Far Side of the Sun maybe??

Image 2 looks familiar but can't place it.....

More hints please if no one else guesses them in a day or two.....


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Image 1-Journey to the Far Side of the Sun maybe??
> 
> Image 2 looks familiar but can't place it.....
> 
> More hints please if no one else guesses them in a day or two.....


lol, I can't believe you don't know this from first glance, especially the first pic, I'm afraid if I give you another hint you'll guess it out right.


----------



## theseventhkey

IveGotToast said:


> View attachment 13239
> View attachment 13240


12 and holding


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

theseventhkey said:


>


Last Action Hero.


----------



## WinterDave

Thank you, that was driving me nuts.....

I saw the film once, MANY years ago, vaguely recognize the second image, have no idea what the first image is about.....

Or is the first image from a different movie?

Are the other two, following images, hints for 'Last Action Hero' as well, or from a different movie? 

Just not a movie that I have watched more than once, a VERY long time ago....

Unless you had Arnold or Maria in the image, then I would be oblivious....

OK, now it's hardball time! then!!

All of these images are from the SAME movie....


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^ The Ninth Configuration.


----------



## WinterDave

I am impressed!! :clap

Did you recognize the movie, or Google an actor in it that you recognized? Because it is a pretty obscure movie.....


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## WinterDave

Vampires....

All the images are from the SAME movie....


----------



## Dane

Right about the "Raiders of the Lost Ark" WinterDave.

Nobody can guess this?









Here's another hint:


----------



## Dane

Try this:


----------



## theseventhkey

Dane said:


> Try this:


Midnight Run


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Backdraft?


----------



## theseventhkey

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Backdraft?


you got it


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## WinterDave

Goodfellas


----------



## Dane

theseventhkey said:


> Midnight Run


right, Seven. I think we already had that Goodfellas onion slicing screen shot, by the way.


----------



## Dane

Is this "North by Northwest"?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

If you get the second one, you are a God.


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> Goodfellas


North by Northwest!!!!!!!!! damn somebody got it already


----------



## theseventhkey

ThrashtilDeath said:


> If you get the second one, you are a God.


The first is Motel Hell right? That second one I need another hint.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Motel Hell is right. Here's a couple more pics for the second one.


----------



## theseventhkey

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Motel Hell is right. Here's a couple more pics for the second one.


It looks familiar but nothing is coming to mind


----------



## Dane

Here's an obscure shot, since you guys probably are familiar with this one:


----------



## theseventhkey

Dane said:


> Here's an obscure shot, since you guys probably are familiar with this one:


Manhunter????


----------



## WinterDave

I think that's a little TOO obscure, going to need another shot.... :lol

A couple of wild guesses, The Thomas Crown Affair or Wall Street.....

Maybe The Insider????


----------



## WinterDave

All images from the SAME movie....


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^ Southern Comfort. Good flick.


----------



## WinterDave

Something else then....


----------



## WinterDave

No more 'Mr. Nice Guy' with this movie!! :boogie


----------



## Rixy

Dane said:


> Right about the "Raiders of the Lost Ark" WinterDave.
> 
> Nobody can guess this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another hint:


I think it's The Banshee. Whether or not it's the name of the film I'm not entirely sure. I just know of the character is all.


----------



## Dane

theseventhkey said:


> Manhunter????





WinterDave said:


> I think that's a little TOO obscure, going to need another shot.... :lol
> 
> A couple of wild guesses, The Thomas Crown Affair or Wall Street.....
> 
> Maybe The Insider????


No....here are a couple more scenes:


----------



## Dane

Rixy said:


> I think it's The Banshee. Whether or not it's the name of the film I'm not entirely sure. I just know of the character is all.


The image in the second picture _is _the banshee, but that's not the name of the film.

Here are two more shots:



















Bonus hint: The actor on the left in the first picture is very famous. I believe this was his first film.


----------



## WinterDave

Dane said:


> No....here are a couple more scenes:


John Voight's hair style gives it away!! HEAT....


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> John Voight's hair style gives it away!! HEAT....


Good job.


----------



## Dane

Ok, let's see how easily you can guess this:


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Rixy said:


> I think it's The Banshee. Whether or not it's the name of the film I'm not entirely sure. I just know of the character is all.


Lock, Stock and Gattaca.


----------



## WinterDave

Dane said:


> Ok, let's see how easily you can guess this:


Raising Arizona?? More likely 'Uncommon Valor'.....


----------



## theseventhkey

Dane said:


> No....here are a couple more scenes:


Same Director, Michael Mann I know his style, this is Heat.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

^ Hellraiser. WE WILL TEAR YOUR SOUL APART!!


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## WinterDave

"If looks could kill" or 'A night in the life of Jimmy Reardon'????

The top image is very familiar....


----------



## theseventhkey

WinterDave said:


> "If looks could kill" or 'A night in the life of Jimmy Reardon'????
> 
> The top image is very familiar....


lol!!!! you can't get this one???? Dead give away hint


----------



## tbyrfan

^ License to Drive.


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> Raising Arizona?? More likely 'Uncommon Valor'.....


"Raising Arizona" is correct.

Here's another:


----------



## WinterDave

Rambo 2?

Never saw 'License to Drive'.....


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## John316C

Who can tell me what Movie this is!?


----------



## John316C

theseventhkey said:


>


jumanji

whats the compensation


----------



## theseventhkey

John316C said:


> Who can tell me what Movie this is!?


Femme Fatale remake?


----------



## John316C

theseventhkey said:


> Femme Fatale remake?


you did it


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## WinterDave

Gladiator....


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> Rambo 2?
> 
> Never saw 'License to Drive'.....


Right - I think it's technically "Rambo - First Blood 2".


----------



## Dane




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## .95596

theseventhkey said:


>


Jumanji!


----------



## .95596

Dane said:


>


The 10 Commandments with Charlton Heston.


----------



## .95596




----------



## theseventhkey

shyguy1990 said:


>


Secret Garden


----------



## .95596




----------



## WinterDave

Whatever Happened to Baby Jane....


----------



## .95596




----------



## WinterDave

Silver Linings Playbook?


----------



## HollowPrince

You do know there's the name of the movie, if you decide to right click picture, or save it?

>.>


----------



## .95596

WinterDave said:


> Silver Linings Playbook?


Hors de Prix- A French film with Audrey Tautou


----------



## WinterDave

She reminds me a lot of Jennifer Lawrence....


----------



## Dane

HollowPrince said:


> You do know there's the name of the movie, if you decide to right click picture, or save it?
> 
> >.>


There usually isn't.


----------



## Dane

shyguy1990 said:


> The 10 Commandments with Charlton Heston.


Yep.


----------



## Dane




----------



## .95596

Dane said:


>


The Quiet Man! With Maureen O'Hara


----------



## .95596




----------



## Dane

shyguy1990 said:


> The Quiet Man! With Maureen O'Hara


Right again, shyguy!

I think yours is "After Dark", or something like that. That movie where Audrey Hepburn plays a blind girl and some gangster is stalking her.


----------



## Barette

Two different movies.



















Hint for second one: It taught me that it's a terrible indicator of low class to smell of pie.


----------



## Dane




----------



## Barette

Dane said:


>


The Village.


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> Two different movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint for second one: It taught me that it's a terrible indicator of low class to smell of pie.


First one Double Indemnity- Saw it the other day!

Second one has Joan Crawford...not sure about it though.


----------



## Barette

I'll give you a hint:


----------



## .95596

Dane said:


> Right again, shyguy!
> 
> I think yours is "After Dark", or something like that. That movie where Audrey Hepburn plays a blind girl and some gangster is stalking her.


Yeah, I haven't seen it in a while. How about this one?


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> I'll give you a hint:


Looks familiar....darn. I saw it a while ago too!

How about this one for you to guess?


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> Looks familiar....darn. I saw it a while ago too!
> 
> How about this one for you to guess?


Well that's definitely Bette Davis, and I clicked to quote in order to say that, and the title's in the image haha. So... The Man Who Came to Dinner? haha

Mine was Mildred Pierce, I love that movie. My mom always calls me Veda when I'm being a b****.

How about this pic?


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> Well that's definitely Bette Davis, and I clicked to quote in order to say that, and the title's in the image haha. So... The Man Who Came to Dinner? haha
> 
> Mine was Mildred Pierce, I love that movie. My mom always calls me Veda when I'm being a b****.
> 
> How about this pic?


Baby Doll by Tennessee Williams

I have to watch that again in my spare time.


----------



## Barette

I love you for knowing that movie. It's one of my favorite oldies.


----------



## .95596

And this one:


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> I love you for knowing that movie. It's one of my favorite oldies.


Not many people watch old movies these days, it's a shame since those films are so genuine.

My grangparent's don't approve of my watching Baby Doll for it's explicit nature, lol. Still it is toned down in comparison with today's stuff.


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> Not many people watch old movies these days, it's a shame since those films are so genuine.
> 
> My grangparent's don't approve of my watching Baby Doll for it's explicit nature, lol. Still it is toned down in comparison with today's stuff.


Oh I know, some guy I met once wouldn't watch movies before 2003. I pretty much judge people like that, and allow myself to fully feel a sense of superiority.

I love Baby Doll because it was so sensual, but the most they showed was one kiss between the two of them. Everything else was tension, and that made it so much better than showing everything.


----------



## SurfinDead




----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> Oh I know, some guy I met once wouldn't watch movies before 2003. I pretty much judge people like that, and allow myself to fully feel a sense of superiority.
> 
> I love Baby Doll because it was so sensual, but the most they showed was one kiss between the two of them. Everything else was tension, and that made it so much better than showing everything.


lol, once I was talking about how bad it was that Paul Newman passed a while ago and no one at my lunch table new who he was...I didn't even feel awkward, I just pitied them.

I wish more people will discover old Hollywood and stop being close-minded.


----------



## .95596

I gots a hard one:


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> lol, once I was talking about how bad it was that Paul Newman passed a while ago and no one at my lunch table new who he was...I didn't even feel awkward, I just pitied them.
> 
> I wish more people will discover old Hollywood and stop being close-minded.


I once drew Elizabeth Taylor for my art class, and I thought she was super famous and that everyone would know her... NO ONE knew her. I was genuinely shocked. I drew Paul Newman too (I have a major obsession with the Newman) and I was hoping for one person... but nope. It's weird how people don't want to explore the history of cinema when there's just so much to learn about it, or at least so many great movies and interesting people of the past.


----------



## fonz

Barette said:


> I once drew Elizabeth Taylor for my art class, and I thought she was super famous and that everyone would know her... NO ONE knew her. I was genuinely shocked. I drew Paul Newman too (I have a major obsession with the Newman) and I was hoping for one person... but nope. It's weird how people don't want to explore the history of cinema when there's just so much to learn about it, or at least so many great movies and interesting people of the past.


I think the problem with a lot of those old movies is the dated dialogue,people just don't talk like that anymore...


----------



## Dane

Barette said:


> The Village.


Good job Barette.



shyguy1990 said:


> And this one:


Audrey Hepburn again, but beyond that I can't say...


----------



## Dane

Here's an oldie for you:


----------



## .95596

fonz said:


> I think the problem with a lot of those old movies is the dated dialogue,people just don't talk like that anymore...


I agree. The vernacular has changed quite a bit- for the worse in my opinion. People use incorrect grammar and slang more often now do to the choice of tv shows. Also, culture has changed quite a bit too with no one having a private life and manners are non-existent it seems for the most part.


----------



## .95596

Dane said:


> Here's an oldie for you:


Is there anyway to make it bigger? It's hard to distinguish the actors and actress.


----------



## .95596

Dane said:


> Good job Barette.
> 
> Audrey Hepburn again, but beyond that I can't say...


Another picture to help you:


----------



## .95596

shyguy1990 said:


> I gots a hard one:


Another pic:


----------



## Barette

Oh! The Snake Pit?


----------



## Evo1114

Reclus said:


> Still no takers for my one?


Brother


----------



## Evo1114

shyguy1990 said:


> Another picture to help you:


How to Steal a Million


----------



## .95596

Evo1114 said:


> How to Steal a Million


Yes Sir!


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> Oh! The Snake Pit?


Yeah, it's a great read too. You know Olivia de Havilland is still alive today, as is her sister; yet, they still aren't on speaking terms for some reason.


----------



## .95596

Quel est ce film?


----------



## Dane

shyguy1990 said:


> Quel est ce film?


Ok, I'll try this in French... Le Acteur c'est Jacques Tahti? Alors le flic doit etre "Mon Oncle" ou "Mr. Hulot's Holiday".

That was probably full of errors... oh well!


----------



## Dane

I'll make mine a little easier.


----------



## Dane

Here's another:


----------



## WinterDave

12 Monkeys....


----------



## Mr Deuce

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Motel Hell is right. Here's a couple more pics for the second one.


*I can't believe no one got this one yet. That's American Gothic. Crazy film.*


----------



## .95596




----------



## .95596

Anyone know this movie?


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Enemy Within said:


>


Two more pics :yes:


----------



## HollowPrince

... 3 posts above - Where the boys are.
Last post - This Sporting Life.

Upload pictures on your own people, and change the names of it... >.<


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> 12 Monkeys....


Yes.

I'm interested in seeing if anyone knows this:










here's another:


----------



## Barette

Dane said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing if anyone knows this:


Maltese Falcon? That fat guy's been in a few movies playing The Fat Villian.


----------



## theseventhkey

Dane said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing if anyone knows this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's another:


Ghostbusters^^^^


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Dane

Barette said:


> Maltese Falcon? That fat guy's been in a few movies playing The Fat Villian.


Lol. He's Sydney Greenstreet, I think. Yes, "The Maltese Falcon".



theseventhkey said:


> Ghostbusters^^^^


Right.


----------



## Dane

theseventhkey said:


>


"You were draggin' on the chain, bro". jk. I know the movie but can't think of the name.


----------



## WinterDave

The Defiant Ones....


----------



## WhisperingPines05

theseventhkey said:


>


Tony Curtis and Sidney Poitier in "The Defiant Ones" ( 1958 ).


----------



## Dane




----------



## .95596

Dane said:


>


Is this a Bond one?


----------



## Dane

No....


----------



## Reclus

Dane said:


>


The Heroes of Telemark

And this?


----------



## WinterDave

Dane said:


>


That looks more like Richard Burton in 'Where Eagles Dare'....


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> That looks more like Richard Burton in 'Where Eagles Dare'....


You got it!


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


>


West Side Story?


----------



## Barette

Reclus said:


> The Heroes of Telemark
> 
> And this?


I swear I've seen this, is it a Soviet Montage film?

Now that I quote it, I see the name of the actor and I'm guessing a French guy was not in a Soviet Montage film.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> West Side Story?


Stop pretending you don't know what this is. lol


----------



## Barette

^^Haha

I forget if I did this one already. Another Natalie Wood movie, though.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


>


I think that's a fat Orson Welles... And I know I've seen this... Is it The Long, Hot Summer?


----------



## Dane




----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> ^^Haha
> 
> I forget if I did this one already. Another Natalie Wood movie, though.


Splendor in the Grass?

Poor Natalie Wood, I think her husband killed her.


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> Splendor in the Grass?
> 
> Poor Natalie Wood, I think her husband killed her.


Yep!

And it really is terrible, especially since she had an intense phobia of drowning, and that's how she died. I can't imagine.


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> I think that's a fat Orson Welles... And I know I've seen this... Is it The Long, Hot Summer?


Way off, I'll give you a hint, They had Charlton Heston play a Mexican in this one.


----------



## .95596

theseventhkey said:


> Way off, I'll give you a hint, They had Charlton Heston play a Mexican in this one.


Touch of Evil? I saw that last month on TCM!


----------



## Mani14

shyguy1990 said:


> Anyone know this movie?


Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close?


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> Way off, I'll give you a hint, They had Charlton Heston play a Mexican in this one.





shyguy1990 said:


> Touch of Evil? I saw that last month on TCM!


OH! You're right shyguy, that's Touch of Evil. I knew I saw it, but didn't remember it, and it's cause we only watched that scene during one of my film classes.


----------



## theseventhkey

shyguy1990 said:


> Touch of Evil? I saw that last month on TCM!


yes


----------



## .95596

Mani14 said:


> Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close?


Yeah, I thought the movie was pretty good; as was the book. Too bad many others don't seem to agree.


----------



## Barette




----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


>


Potemkin?


----------



## Barette

Dial M For Murder?


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> Potemkin?


Yes!


----------



## theseventhkey

Barette said:


> Dial M For Murder?


Yes


----------



## Barette

theseventhkey said:


> Yes


Whooo. That was my fav Hitchcock movie when I was little.


----------



## .95596

How about this 70s gem?


----------



## Barette

^Sorry shyguy, I already got that one!

Was yours Alice Sweet Alice?


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> ^Sorry shyguy, I already got that one!
> 
> Was yours Alice Sweet Alice?


Yeah, lol. You were quick on the draw for that one,


----------



## Barette

What can I say, I'm just that good.


----------



## Mani14

shyguy1990 said:


> Yeah, I thought the movie was pretty good; as was the book. Too bad many others don't seem to agree.


Oh, I liked the movie, didn't read the book though.


----------



## ACCV93

For all you cultured and sophisticated fellows... LOL


----------



## Barette

^The Artist


----------



## Dane




----------



## bent

WinterDave said:


> The Defiant Ones....


The Rapture?


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## .95596

theseventhkey said:


>


Strangers on a Train?


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> What can I say, I'm just that good.


Peyton Place?


----------



## .95596

Can anyone guess this one? Avec creme brulee?


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> Peyton Place?


Yes!


----------



## Keith

Reclus said:


> The Heroes of Telemark
> 
> And this?


La Grande Illusion


----------



## WinterDave

bent said:


> The Rapture?


Very good!!


----------



## WinterDave

Dane said:


>


That looks like 'Duel'....

A great movie!!


----------



## WinterDave

shyguy1990 said:


> Can anyone guess this one? Avec creme brulee?


'Julie & Julia'??


----------



## .95596

WinterDave said:


> 'Julie & Julia'??


Nope, here's another clue...


----------



## .95596

How about this scandalous film?


----------



## tbyrfan

shyguy1990 said:


> Can anyone guess this one? Avec creme brulee?





shyguy1990 said:


> Nope, here's another clue...


Amélie - my favorite movie. :yes


----------



## .95596

Yup, glad someone knows it


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> How about this scandalous film?


Promises! Promises!


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> That looks like 'Duel'....
> 
> A great movie!!


No, but that was a very obscure shot. I want to see "Duel", by the way.

Since nobody has had success with my last two, I'll give some more obvious hints.


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> Promises! Promises!


Yeah. I have yet to see it. Only through youtube clips, i wonder if they have it on dvd or vhs.


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> Yeah. I have yet to see it. Only through youtube clips, i wonder if they have it on dvd or vhs.


It's online, I still have yet to see it too but I have the link bookmarked for when I do (I love Jayne Mansfield)

http://www.ovguide.com/promises!-promises!-9202a8c04000641f8000000000f060d7


----------



## Dane




----------



## .95596

Dane said:


>


Mad Max?

-----And for Barette's post A Star is Born?

Thanks for the link, I'm gonna check it out when I head back home next week.

It seems that I have exceeded the amount of posts I am allotted according to the site server, lol. It won't let me post anything else.


----------



## The Enemy Within

In my top 5 movie list overall :


----------



## theseventhkey

Dane said:


> No, but that was a very obscure shot. I want to see "Duel", by the way.
> 
> Since nobody has had success with my last two, I'll give some more obvious hints.


"Badges? We don't need no steeeking badges!!!!!" one of my favorite Bogart roles. Blood Diamond reminds me of this movie. Treasure of Sierra Leone


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Keith

theseventhkey said:


>


Not 100% sure but my guess is: Shadow of a Doubt?


----------



## .95596

Can anyone guess this one?


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> -----And for Barette's post A Star is Born?
> 
> Thanks for the link, I'm gonna check it out when I head back home next week.


Yep! And no prob.


----------



## .95596

I stumbled across this one by chance:










- I think it was banned later under the Haye's Act in the early 30s.


----------



## Dane

shyguy1990 said:


> I stumbled across this one by chance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I think it was banned later under the Haye's Act in the early 30s.


Garbo in "Queen Christina", I think.


----------



## Dane

shyguy1990 said:


> Mad Max?
> 
> .


Close enough - "The Road Warrior"



theseventhkey said:


> "Badges? We don't need no steeeking badges!!!!!" one of my favorite Bogart roles. Blood Diamond reminds me of this movie. Treasure of Sierra Leone


Very good! I think you mistyped, there, though. It's "Treasure of the Sierra Madre".


----------



## Vuldoc

I will give anyone that can name ALL of these _10 whole internets_.


----------



## WinterDave

The first image is 'Psycho'.....

The last image looks like 'Dark City'....

Image 3 looks very familiar!! 'Chinatown'??


----------



## Vuldoc

WinterDave said:


> The first image is 'Psycho'.....
> 
> The last image looks like 'Dark City'....
> 
> Image 3 looks very familiar!! 'Chinatown'??


Chinatown indeed.


----------



## WinterDave

'Total Sound!'


----------



## WinterDave

All of the following images are from the SAME movie....


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Enemy Within said:


> In my top 5 movie list overall :


----------



## WinterDave

Brute Force (1947)....


----------



## WinterDave

All of the images are from the SAME movie....


----------



## theCARS1979

theseventhkey said:


> I don't know if this is a game or not but I'll play what film are these images from?


I believe both are from Fright Night from 1987 with Chris Sarandon as Jerry Dandridge


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## The Enemy Within

WinterDave said:


> All of the images are from the SAME movie....


Rambo III ?  lol but looks like from around that era !

The topic is preety dead recently...


----------



## theseventhkey

The Enemy Within said:


> Rambo III ?  lol but looks like from around that era !
> 
> The topic is preety dead recently...


Because people are putting up some old hard **** here. Higher Learning.


----------



## theseventhkey




----------

